# UCLA Roommate Search?



## OneForTooMany (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey, so I'm going to UCLA next fall for screenwriting and I thought it'd be a good idea to start a thread for those who may be looking for a roommate.  I've already applied for grad housing, but if I don't get it I'd love to find some roommates to keep rent down and have a good time.  I figured this would be better than just finding some random people when I move out there.  So let's start a thread and see if there are any possible roommate matches.  Here's my info:
My name is Jimmy, originally from Chicago, and I'll be 24 in June.  I'm laid back, like to have fun (party on the weekends) and like to hang out.  I'm respectful of others, but I usually to stay up late.  I'm not loud, and I love movies, music, and sports.  Can't remember the last time I got really angry, and like to be in/create relaxed atmospheres.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Apr 17, 2009)

> I've already applied for grad housing, but if I don't get it I'd love to find some roommates to keep rent down and have a good time.




I'm in the same boat.  I applied to grad housing, but if that doesn't work out, this thread seems like a great idea.  I'll be 24 in December, female,laid back, I TRY really hard to be tidy although things can get messy periodically but just in my personal space--not community spaces, go to bed usually between 11-12ish, and I'm also very respectful. Don't mind living with a male although I could see my boyfriend having a panic attack.  Even if grad housing works out, this seems like a good idea to meet new friends in LA


----------



## momotato (Apr 17, 2009)

I will be living off campus for sure, though probably just with my boyfriend.  I found this on UCLA's website,

http://map.ais.ucla.edu/portal...M100000db6643a4RCRD,
It's a link to community housing, and roommate searches.


----------



## Xizor (Apr 17, 2009)

Great thread. 

I applied to Grad Housing as well but would be glad to find a nice off campus flat and some roommates as well! I am 28 years old, male and from Austria. I'll be studying Production/Directing from Fall and will be getting to L.A. around the end of August. 

I am used to a quiet work environment, but am very sociable and would qualify myself as "rather tidy" I guess. I like to leave notes, books and notepads lying around in my personal space but am very tidy where others are involved. I go to bed around 11 to midnight, and I am a very good cook ;-)

Looking forward to meeting you all when school starts (at the latest)!

Xiz


----------

